# Finished quilting hubby's quilt!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I still have to bind it, then I'll drag it outside so I can get a couple of full size shots, but here's the quilting on it. Hubby picked both the thread and the quilting design, he did a great job choosing them!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!
I REALLY LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Very nice! What is the name of the pattern/block?


----------



## dranger1108 (Aug 7, 2010)

beautiful!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

A very Handsom quilt! I love the quilting pattern.
Beautiful job!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

As always CJ, wonderful work! Hubby did a great job in picking out thread and quilt design too!
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone!
The pattern is "bali sea stars" from this book:
http://www.amazon.com/Scrap-Basket-...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281785986&sr=1-1

As you can see, it's the pattern on the cover, only slightly modified. I added sashing and sashing blocks, plus the black and ivory outer border.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Great job!


----------



## poultryprincess (Aug 9, 2002)

you did a beautiful job, LUV the colors too!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Cj..that turned out amazing!!! I doubt he is going to let you share it!! lol


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you . I may do another one of these in some wilder batiks.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I am truly amazed at your beautiful work. Could you not stitch in a couple of mistakes? Pieces that do not fit together quite perfectly, so that mine do not look so bad? LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I missed this posting earlier. Love the close ups.


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Very beautiful quilt. Did you do the stitching or did you have someone do it for you?
Colors are very nice too.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

THanks ladies, yes I did the stitching (you are referring to the quilting yes?) myself.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice! It is beautiful. I do love the colors.

Amazing stiching!!!!!!!!!

digApony :hobbyhors


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Our Little Farm said:


> I am truly amazed at your beautiful work. Could you not stitch in a couple of mistakes? Pieces that do not fit together quite perfectly, so that mine do not look so bad? LOL



Ya CJ! Now I DO feel like an inferior BEGINNER! lol :grin:

digApony :hobbyhors


----------

